# HTML Tabellen-Problem bei Windows Mobile



## mmhhh (31. März 2009)

*Hallo,*

ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich habe eine Tabelle geschrieben, die Daten aus einem XML-file
ausliest. Im IE und Firefox sieht die Tabelle auch ganz normal aus
(halt so wie eine Tabelle mit Rahmen und allem auszusehen hat). 
Allerdings wird die Tabelle bei Windows Mobile 6.1 Classic nicht so
angezeigt. Man sieht rein gar keine Tabellenrahmen, die <th> sind
nicht waagrecht sondern senkrecht untereinander und ebenso auch die
<td>. 

Bsp normale Tabelle: 
Tier         Alter
Hase         1
Katze         5

Die Ausgabe, die ich sehe bei Mobile: 
Tier
Alter
Hase
1
Katze
5

*Code:*

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<xsl:stylesheet version="1.0" xmlns:xsl="XSLT Namespace">
<xslutput method="html" media-type="text/html" encoding="UTF-8" />
<xsl:template match="/">
<html>
<head>
<title> Liste </title>
<link type="text/css" rel="stylesheet" href="/listeFormat.css"/>
<script type="text/javascript">
function goStorno() {
var link = "http://meineSeite.com/löschen.xsl";
document.location.href = link;
}
</script>
</head>
<body>
<table id="liste" border="1"> 
<tr>
<th>Tier</th>
<th>Alter</th>
<th>Löschen</th>
</tr>
<xsl:for-each select="Rowsets/Rowset[2]/Row">
<tr>
<td> <xsl:value-of select="Tier"/></td>
<td> <xsl:value-of select="Alter"/></td>
<td><span><input id="buttonLöschen" type="button" 
value="Löschen" onClick="javascript:goLöschen()"/>
</span></td> 
</tr>
</xsl:for-each> 
</table>

<span style="padding-left:0px"><input id="buttonZurueck"
type="button" value="zurück" onClick="history.go(-1); return
true;"/></span> 

<xsl:apply-templates/>
</body>
</html>
</xsl:template>

<xsl:template match="Tier">
</xsl:template>
<xsl:template match="Alter">
</xsl:template> 
</xsl:stylesheet>

Bitte bitte helft mir ich drehe bald durch  ...... Die senkrecht und
waagrecht Formatierungen bei Selfhtml haben keinerlei Wirkung bei WM.

Freu mich auf Antworten....
*Gruß*


----------



## phi_2k (10. April 2009)

Hallo,

Das liegt daran, dass vermutlich XML-Ausgabe über XSLT/XHTML auf Pocket-Explorer (abgespeckte Variante des IE für Windows Mobile) nicht so recht funktioniert - ich würde Dir empfehlen dich mal unter http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms836403.aspx schlau zu machen.


----------



## mmhhh (14. April 2009)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort.


----------

